# Miracle cure for rain rot!!



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Never heard of using a plant fungicide for rain rot.

When my horses have had fungus infections, I mix 4 parts water with 1 part bleach, 1 part gold Listerine and a splash of dish washing liquid. Spray on the affected areas and let dry. Within a week the fungal infection is completely gone.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hmm, never heard of anyone using that sort of thing, but I'd definitely be checking with a chemist or such before putting it on an animal, especially as the lable even says Captan is known to cause cancer & do not use it in a manner where the product or spray drift will come into contact with people or pets. Hope you used gloves.

T-tree oil or eucalyptus oil tend to be effective on just about any infection, be it fungal, bacterial or other. It shouldn't have to be applied every day for 2 weeks either, but a couple of days should do it. There are some different opinions about picking/scrubbing scabs off. I don't like to do it & haven't found it necessary. Picking them off(especially to the point of bleeding) is only hurting & further damaging the skin.

Of course it depends on environment & other factors, but horses with good, well balanced diet & nutrition are far less susceptible to infection such as this, so it may be an indication something's not right there.

Just as an aside, it's not healthy to use shampoo on a horse much. That will also make her skin more sensitive and open to infection.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

When my boy had it I just gave him baths with an iodine based shampoo, scratched off the scabs, then slathered on MTG. Cleared up in a week!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Tea-Clenz Anti-Microbial Concentrate Healing Tree (Health Care - Topicals Ointments)

3 days, no other products, no scrubbing needed. MAGIC stuff.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

First of all, ringworm and rain rot are two entirely different things. Most Rain Rot (actually all I have ever seen) is cured with Vitamin A because they will not get it if they have a good immune system and are not deficient in Vitamin A. Rain Rot is usually caused by bacteria and not fungus and the causative organisms are commonly in the soil and not considered 'pathogenic' unless the immune system is compromised.

Ringworm ( also known around the barn as 'girth itch') IS a pathogenic fungus and is wildly contagious, and YES, Captan, a wetable powder WILL KILL IT! I have used Captan for about 40 years, so it not some new miracle fix. It settle out, so any solution needs to be stirred or shaken just before using it. It is less irritating and far more effective than Iodine or Bleach. I used to be bothered with it A LOT when I had a public training stable. Every horse coming in got a bath with it. I had a tub of solution in the barn and dipped brushes in it if there was any question that one had it. 

I have recommended Captan at least a time or two on this Forum if people thought they could have true ringworm and not just rain rot. Since rain rot is not a fungi, Captan usually does not do anything for it. A Penicillin shot will do more and used to be how most Vets started treatment for it.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Yep, we use Captan on rainrot and scratches here, too. I use it as a last resort. I use iodine shampoo soaks first, since the iodine also kills fungus.

Nancy


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

sulfer8 shampoo clears it up in 1-5 washes my quarter horse mare catches it like mad and she normally clears up in 2 washes just depends on how bad it is rub it on let it set a few minutes and wash it off


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

you cant cure rain rot with a topical solution. All you are doing is wasting money and treating a sympton of nutrient deficiency. Sure pretty much any antispetic solution will kill it but it will just keep coming back unless you fix the diet. Usually Vitamin A, which is lacking from dried grass and hay in the winter, wich is usually when it is cold and rainy which leads people to think its the cold rain causeing it. When really it is the lack of green grass.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Rain rot is easy to kill. Use patroleum jelly. Put it on nice it and thick, take it off the next day with a paper towel. All the scabs will fall off! No scrubbing you horse, no picking on scabs.

I used to scrub them off and it was so painful for the horse! 

After that treat the skin with an anti-fungal to keep it from coming back.


----------



## Taz (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow u guys are so smart. I wish I knew every thing you all knew. I've been struggling with my horses, knowing what's what and why this and that, etc. I am so glad I found these forums, love em.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Taz said:


> Wow u guys are so smart. I wish I knew every thing you all knew. I've been struggling with my horses, knowing what's what and why this and that, etc. I am so glad I found these forums, love em.


Cheers! I reckon it's a group thing - we have world-wide brains to pick & learn from here. So between everyone there's a fair bit of good knowledge. No-one knows everything... by a long shot, but we all know some things, to contribute, differences of opinion to consider, etc. While many bag the 'net as a 'toxic' place to go for advice, it's all information IMO & the only 'toxic' thing is taking anyone's 'facts' and advice as gospel - where ever it's from - blindly & without question:wink:


----------

